# Military Aviation



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Taken with a 400mm prime telephoto on a Canon 20D


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Fantastic shots Donald. So clear.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, clear enough to see the copter in the 2nd photo has some 'tracking' problems with it's 2 back wheels :laugh:

Lovely pics though Donald, I can almost hear them flying


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My contribution


F18 Hornet - El Centro, CA


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice .. Whilst i appreciate Don's crisp clear military photos, it's not my scene .. however this is a piece of art in photograph format .. love the colours and the lighting .. this is the sort of photo that makes me "click"


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I love that monochrome saturation - Beautiful! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> monochrome saturation


That's a nice way of putting it .. 

also agree


WereBo said:


> - Beautiful!


but feel both my "nice" comment and "beautiful" are understatements


----------

